# Vaginal delivery with HPV?



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

a friend of mine just found out she has HPV, and her OB wants to schedule a c-section now. I am pretty sure that my BFF's sister had vag. births with HPV, does anyone know more about this?


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I know lots of people who had vaginal deliveries and HPV - probably because like 80% of the population has it. From what I've read the only time a c/s is warranted is when the growths are so large they block the birth canal.

Are you sure it wasn't HSV (herpes)?


----------



## S.Elise (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, almost everyone has one or another forms of HPV...I think your friend needs to get a second or third opinion on this one. The only STD I have heard of that is an indication for c-section is active herpes infection.


----------



## ExuberantDaffodil (May 22, 2005)

uh... unless your friend has huge growths blocking the birth canal, there is absolutely no reason why she couldn't have a vaginal delivery with hpv. I have hpv this pregnancy, and my midwife doesn't even want to scope until after the baby is born [naturally].


----------



## Ianthe (Dec 19, 2006)

Thats what I thought.. thanks


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Moved to Birth and Beyond.


----------



## kitkat5505 (Feb 22, 2005)

My sis had a vaginal birth 2 months ago with HPV, never heard of it being a problem.


----------



## Mommal (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *texaspeach* 
I know lots of people who had vaginal deliveries and HPV - probably because like 80% of the population has it.

80% of the population _does_ have some strain of HPV. However, that 80% figure incorporates around 100 different strains of HPV: the strains that cause ordinary skin wart like plantar warts, and also the 30 or so strains that cause genital warts. It's the genital wart strains that can cause problems during pregnancy and birth.

Here's a fairly good rundown on how and why genital HPV can complicate pregnancy, from http://www.pregnancy-info.net:

"_Genital Warts and Pregnancy
The majority of pregnant women with a past history of HPV and genital warts have healthy pregnancies and birthing experiences. However, HPV can be transmitted both before and, possibly, during birth in women who have an active case of genital warts. Moreover, genital warts can hinder a woman's ability to have a vaginal birth._"

Unless the woman in question has warts that are blocking the baby's exit, an HPV infection probably isn't a great excuse for a c-section, though lots of docs are going to treat it that way. ("You don't want your baby getting genital warts in her throat, do you? Now let's just schedule that c-section and save your baby!")


----------



## Wittyone (May 11, 2005)

The article's statement that warts large enough to impede a vaginal birth are "not unusual" is bizzare - I would argue that warts large enough to physically block a vaginal birth ARE rather unusual and there is treatment available during pg to reduce or eliminate the warts prior to labor.

The article already noted that c-sections do not reduce transmission rates, so arguing for a section to decrease risk to the baby would be silly. It's not something I've heard as a recommendation for a section (though I'm sure it's been tried somewhere by someone, but it's not common).

~Jessica, CNM


----------



## Lisa1970 (Jan 18, 2009)

They did not even used to test for HPV while pregnant. My sister has it and has given birth to 2 children. All her children are from this marriage so I assume she had the HPV during that time.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Oh, please. Everyone I know has HPV. That's just absurd.


----------

